# Help with the spirit foot pad



## curtis_1966 (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone used the Spirit Halloween foot pad trigger. I see it has a 3.5 type jack, can you use this to trigger a picaxe chip, a 14m2 chip. Thought I ask before buying one an be stuck with it, thought it be nicer than a PIR trigger.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have not examined the pad / specifications first hand. But I can't see why it wouldn't be able to trigger a chip. I expect the pad just acts as a big switch, and the chips could simply look for a high or low input at a given pin to triger. So it should be pretty simple / trivial to set up a chip to trigger when the foot pad sent a high or low input.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a few props that take the Spirit foot pad - It is just a mono audio jack, and stepping on the pad closes the switch. So look in the Picaxe manual for info on how to read a switch and you're good to go.

The one thing about the foot pads, is that they seem to give out really quickly. If you check out your local store, a lot of the displays don't trigger because the pads have been stomped on by kids so much they're broken.


----------



## CDW (Jun 26, 2012)

Actually, as of the last few years, the footpads Spirit sells aren't just switch closures. They have a little piezoelectric disk inside that generates a small electrical signal whenever they're disturbed. The props that take the pad are built to detect that signal and trigger in response. Because the signal is small, you can sometimes trigger those props using a normal switch, I suspect because the electrical noise is enough to trick it, but the Spirit footpad is unlikely to trigger any prop that's looking for a real switch closure. It's not impossible, but I wouldn't rely on it.


----------



## CDW (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that I think about it, since you're talking about using a picaxe, you might be able to set it up to detect the spirit footpad - you'd have to put a little bit of work into characterizing the signal, but it could work out. It would be very interesting to see that setup.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

A piezo inside? Maybe that's why they break faster now.


----------



## CDW (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, the piezo itself should be sturdier than the old style, but it's possible that the wiring isn't quite as strong as one might hope:










Only the finest hot glue and scotch tape for their valued customers.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Curtis, after seeing the picture of the footpad - go with a PIR. I can give you code and some tips that will make the PIR more reliable.


----------

